# Beyerdynamic MMX 300



## Jack-Oneill (18. Juni 2011)

Bisher habe ich nur gutes von diesem Headset gelesen.

In der PCGH ist es seid seinem Marktstart immer auf Platz 1 geführt.

Ich wollte mir auch eins zulegen. Nur bevor ich 280 € ausgebe, wollt ich euch fragen.

Wer hat Erfahrung mit dem Headset ?

Wer hat es selber oder schon mal getestet ?

Ich Spiele hauptsächlich damit und kommuniziere über TS3 als kleine Randinfo 

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten und Vorschläge.....


----------



## Lee (18. Juni 2011)

Ein Beyerdynamic DT770 Edition ist das gleiche, nur in günstig und ohne Mikro. Kauf dir ein Mikro wie das Steelseries Siberia Micro dazu und schon hast du das gleiche, nur günstiger.

Grundsätzlich ein guter Kopfhörer. Du könntest aber auch noch andere in Erwägung ziehen, wenn du schon bereit bist so viel Geld auszugeben. Alles vorrausgesetzt, dass du damit klar kommst keinen Mikrofonarm zu haben.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (18. Juni 2011)

Nutze seid einigen Jahren von SpeedLink das 5.1 Medusa Home.

Sollte schon mit Mic am Headset sein.

Mir gefällt auch noch sehr gut, das ich das Beyerdynamic so zusammenstellen kann, wie es mir gefällt.

Das wäre auch ein Kaufgrund meinerseits.


----------



## Lee (18. Juni 2011)

Wenn du auf einen Mikrofonarm nicht verzichten willst, ist das MMX300 wohl das beste Headset, was du kaufen kannst (soweit mir bekannt ist). Wie gesagt, könntest du darauf verzichten, würdest du eine Menge Geld sparen.


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2011)

Aufgrund des schlechten P/l würde ich das Beyerdynamic nicht kaufen. Außerdem gefällt mir die Abstimmung nicht. _*Mir*_ gefällt der Klang der AKG besser.


----------



## PEG96 (18. Juni 2011)

Du kannst dir auch einfach ein 5€ billig headset kaufen, da den mikrofonarm abmachen und ihn dann an deinen kh machen. 
In diesem Preisbereich würde ich anhören: AKG k701, dt770, dt 880, dt 990, sennheiser hd600, sennheiser hd650


----------



## Pravasi (18. Juni 2011)

Entgegen der hier immer wieder gemachten Aussage,MMX300 und DT770 sind exat baugleich,mal abgesehen vom Micro und Design,behauptet Beyerdynmic was ganz anderes.
Habe selber mal eine Anfrage per Mail diesbezüglich geschickt.
Angeblich sind das 2 völlig unterschiedliche KH mit nicht identischen Treibern!
Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil des Preises beansprucht allerdings wirklich das Mikro: kostet alleine schon über 100€....
Ist für uns Spieler tatsächlich super geignet,aber natürlich völlig überdimensioniert(oder trefft ihr euch zum singen im TS?).

Der DT770 ist wahrscheinlich keineswegs schlechter als Gaminghörer einzuordnen. Zudem läuft er auch noch mind.auf 80 Ohm,was auch ohne KHV gut geht.
Als reiner Gaminghörer,mit einer gewissen Bereitschaft für Luxus,ist das MMX bestimmt ein Spassmehrwert im Leben.
Falls du aber das Geld eh schon locker hast und primär einen gewaltigen Gaming-KH suchst,empfehle ich an dieser Stelle jetzt mal den Dennon AH2000.
Der ist dem Beyer in punkto Gamerfreuden wohl eine ganze Nummer überlegen.
Für 15 € habe ich mir mit Klettband ein Sennheissermicro drangebaut(dasselbe,was auch an 80€Headsets verwendet wird).
Schwenkbarer,biegsamer Arm,der sich in 1 Sekunde an und abnehmen lässt.


----------



## iceman650 (18. Juni 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:
			
		

> behauptet Beyerdynmic was ganz anderes.


Denkst du die sagen, dass es für 100€ mehr etwas gibt, was genauso gut ist wie eine 95€ günstigere Alternative?

Und mal generell: Beyerdynamic ist in 250/600 Ohm merklich besser als in 80 Ohm. Bessere Auflösung von Details und einen mmn nach besseren Bass.
Ich persönlich würde keinesfalls das MMX300 kaufen, da gibt es für mich günstiger wesentlich bessere Alternativen. Und zwar:



			
				PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> AKG k701, dt770, dt 880, dt 990, sennheiser hd600, sennheiser hd650


Dort ist für jeden etwas dabei, und auch ich habe mich tatsächlich dort durchgehört 

Mfg, ice


----------



## hydro (18. Juni 2011)

Das MMX300 hat nur 32Ohm Treiber, welche nochmal merklich schlechter als die 80Ohm Treiber sind. Generell klingen die Beyern mit hohen Impedanzen relativ ausgewogen, so weis auch ein DT990 600 durchaus zu gefallen.


----------



## Pravasi (18. Juni 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Denkst du die sagen, dass es für 100€ mehr etwas gibt, was genauso gut ist wie eine 95€ günstigere Alternative?
> 
> Und mal generell: Beyerdynamic ist in 250 oder gar 600 Ohm merklich besser als in 80 Ohm. Bessere Auflösung von Details und einen mmn nach besseren Bass.
> Ich persönlich würde keinesfalls das MMX300 kaufen, da gibt es für mich günstiger wesentlich bessere Alternativen. Und zwar:
> ...


 Beyerdynamics lügt und du kennst die Wahrheit...
Der TE sucht primär einen Gaminghörer.
Ob da der 701 oder 880 wirklich die erste Wahl sind?-Kaum.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (18. Juni 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auch einfach ein 5€ billig headset kaufen, da den mikrofonarm abmachen und ihn dann an deinen kh machen.


 
Und das soll halten ? 

Die 5€ kann ich sparen, da ich ja noch ein funktionstüchtiges bezitze (medusa) 

Die AKG k701 schauen auch nicht schlecht aus. 

Wiegesagt ich finde es eben nicht schlecht, das ich bei dem MMX 300 Farben und Material alles nach meinen Wünschen anfertigen lassen kann.

Und bis BF3 soll ein neues geiles *Gamingheadset *mein eigen sein^^


----------



## Lee (18. Juni 2011)

> Entgegen der hier immer wieder gemachten Aussage,MMX300 und DT770  sind exat baugleich,mal abgesehen vom Micro und Design,behauptet  Beyerdynmic was ganz anderes.
> Habe selber mal eine Anfrage per Mail diesbezüglich geschickt.
> Angeblich sind das 2 völlig unterschiedliche KH mit nicht identischen Treibern!​



Nun wenn das so ist, ziehe ich meine Aussagen zurück. Ich bezog mich jedoch auf Aussagen anderer User, die ebenfalls bei Beyer nachgehackt haben und die Antworten bekamen, DT770 und MMX300 wären fast die gleichen Kopfhörer. Nur die Impedanzen unterscheiden sich ganz gewaltig.


----------



## iceman650 (18. Juni 2011)

Lee schrieb:
			
		

> die ebenfalls bei Beyer nachgehackt haben und die Antworten bekamen, DT770 und MMX300 wären fast die gleichen Kopfhörer.


Ebenso hatte ich es in Erinnerung.
@Jackoneill: Anhören, nicht ansehen 
Die AKG finde ich optisch auch spitze, nur gefällt mir der Klang nicht besonders. Ich kann ja mal mehrere Kopfhörer kurz anreißen:

AKG K701: Wenig Bass, klingt Kühl, sehr genaue Ortung und gute Räumlichkeit. Für die meisten zu kühler Klang.
Beyerdynamic DT770: Klare Badewanne: Bass- und Höhenbetonung. Spaßiger Klang, zum Spielen gut
Beyerdynamic DT880: Leichte Badewanne. Noch auf der neutralen Seite, trotzdem noch spaßig. Spitze Höhen, kann nerven. Relativ gute Räumlichkeit
Beyerdynamic DT990: Ähnich wie DT770, bessere räumliche Ortung und größerer Raum.
Sennheiser HD600: Neutral, kann langweilig wirken. Durch relativ viele Mitten können Sänger nasal wirken. Grundsolider, ehrlicher Hörer.
Sennheiser HD650: Warmer (Basslastiger Klang), nervt niemals durch relativ wenige Höhen. Sänger/-innen wirken fast perfekt. Wie der HD600 geringe Räumlichkeit.

Das ist mein Eindruck. Such dir am besten mehrere aus und hör dir diese selbst an. Entscheide selbst, denn es ist dein Geld und dein Kopfhörer.
Keine Garantie auf Vollständigkeit und Richtigkeit, entstand aus dem Gedächtnis 


Mfg, ice


----------



## xXenermaXx (23. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem einen DT880 von BD geholt (250Ohm) und hab 'ner Auzentech HD HT hängen.
Muss sagen, zum zocken ist der verdammt geil. Klar ist da kein Mikro dran, aber ich höre wirklich deutlich mehr als mit den 5.1 Brüllwürfeln, die ich vorher hatte. Auch die Explosionen klingen sehr satt, wobei mich das wundert, weil er bei Musikwiedergabe zwar tief nach unten geht, aber doch nicht gerade kräftig aufspielt. Hab mir erstmal so ein altes 5€ Headset um den hals gehängt um ein Mikro zu haben und das ging wirklich richtig gut. Mein TS- bzw. Skypegegenüber meinte, er höre kein Echo oder der Gleichen. (dachte schon, dass das dank der halboffenen [mMn eher offenen] Bauweise zu einem Problem werden würde) Und naja in der musikalischen Welt brauche ich glaube nicht viel zu dem Hörer sagen. Einfach Wahnsinn, wie die Musik aufgeht gegenüber dem Billigkram, den ich noch besitze.^^


----------



## Jack-Oneill (25. Juni 2011)

Ok dann soweit erst mal danke an euch.
Ich glaub es wird ein Beyerdynamic werden, aber weiß noch nicht zu 100% welches.
Je höher die Ohm um so besser, habe ich das richtig rausgelesen ?


----------



## hydro (25. Juni 2011)

> Je höher die Ohm um so besser, habe ich das richtig rausgelesen ?


Kann man bei Beyerdynamic und beim gleichen Modell so sagen.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (25. Juni 2011)

Also wären 600 Ohm noch besser ?
Worin liegt der unterschid zwischen z.B. 32 Ohm und z.B. 600 Ohm ???

Die BD DT 880 Edition - Musikgenuss - Zu Hause - Kopfhörer & Headsets - Kopfhörer & Headsets gäbe es auch als 600 Ohm

Kenne es nur aus dem Auto bzw von den boxen, aber da geht es um 4 Ohm oder 8 Ohm....


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juni 2011)

Bei Kopfhörern geht hauptsächlich darum, mit welchem Drahtdurchmesser die Schwingspule gewickelt ist. Je leichter (dünner der Draht), desto besser kann der KH Impulsen folgen und Feinheiten auflösen. Durch den verringerten Durchmesser steigt hingegen auch der Widerstand.
Daher ist bei 600Ohm ein KHV (extern oder in der Soka) zwingend erforderlich. Auch an MP3-Playern kann man den dann ohne KHV quasi vergessen.


----------



## hydro (25. Juni 2011)

> Kenne es nur aus dem Auto bzw von den boxen, aber da geht es um 4 Ohm oder 8 Ohm....


Das hat man bei jedem Lautsprecher, da die Spule um den Magneten einen eigenen Wechselstromwiderstand hat.

Es gibt jeden Edition als 250 und 600Ohm und die 770 und 990 auch als 32Ohm.



> Also wären 600 Ohm noch besser ?


klanglich gesehen ja, wobei der Unterschied zum 250er äußerst gering ist.



> Worin liegt der unterschid zwischen z.B. 32 Ohm und z.B. 600 Ohm ???


Hoher Widerstand: dünner Draht -> leichter, aber auch dadurch deutlich leiser, geringere bewegte Masse dadurch dynamischer. Man benötigt ggf einen Kopfhörerverstärker.
niedriger Widerstand : das Gegenteil

Die 250/600Öhmer, spielen gelassener, soll heisen, nicht so agressive Höhen und Bässe, näher in Richtung neutral. Bessere Auflösung, bessere Detaildarstellung. Das gilt allerdings nur innerhalb eines Modells!


NFS war schneller


----------



## Jack-Oneill (25. Juni 2011)

Ich frage aus dem grund, weil die genannten BD DT880 unt DT 990 die großen Ohm haben und ohne Mic sind.

Das von mir ursprüngliche MMX 300 gibt es jedoch "nur" in 32 Ohm.

Zur Zeit habe ich nur mein 7.1 Onbord Sound, aber wie ich hier oft gelesen habe soll die Asus Xonar gut sein.

Also werd ich so ne Soundkarte bestimmt auch noch brauchen, om solche Teile auch nutzen zu können....ODER

PS. Hydro grüß mir meine exheimat^^


----------



## iceman650 (25. Juni 2011)

Jack-Oneill schrieb:


> Also werd ich so ne Soundkarte bestimmt auch noch brauchen, om solche Teile auch nutzen zu können....ODER


 Nix oder 
Wer 250€ für einen Kopfhörer übrig hat, wird an den Kosten für eine Soundkarte auch nicht umkommen 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jack-Oneill (25. Juni 2011)

Ich habe sowas noch nie in einem Rechner von mir drin gehabt 

Ist der unterschied zum onbord so gewaltig ?

Dachte bei nen 300€ Mainboard ist der sound ok noch dazu von Asus 

Beim Teufel bekomm ich ja nix mit, das es über usb angeschlossen ist.

Aber Kopfhörer soll ich nicht über usb machen, weil da wohl der Klang von den Dingern verloren geht


----------



## iceman650 (25. Juni 2011)

> Ist der unterschied zum onbord so gewaltig ?


Ja 



> Dachte bei nen 300€ Mainboard ist der sound ok noch dazu von Asus


Ab einem Kopfhörer für 50€ würde ich mir eine Soundkarte kaufen. 
Egal was für ein Board, ich habe noch nie einen guten Onboard gesehen^^

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jack-Oneill (25. Juni 2011)

Ok ich kenne nur den onbord bis jetzt.

Na ,al nach nem freien Platz suchen irgendwo zwischen den Grakas und dem Rest........

welch wären für die BD angebracht ?

Die ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

oder diese ASUS Xonar HDAV1.3 Deluxe, PCIe x1 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

oder doch gleich die ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## iceman650 (25. Juni 2011)

Wenn das Geld klemmt dann die DX, wenn nicht, dann die Essence STX.
Die HDAV wäre nicht das optimale für Kopfhörer.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Pagz (25. Juni 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Wenn das Geld klemmt dann die DX, wenn nicht, dann die Essence STX.



Das Problem beim Dx ist, dass er keinen KH Verstärker integriert hat. Wenn er sich für 250 Ohm+ entscheidet, würde ich dann lieber zur STX greifen


----------



## iceman650 (25. Juni 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Das Problem beim Dx ist, dass er keinen KH Verstärker integriert hat. Wenn er sich für 250 Ohm+ entscheidet, würde ich dann lieber zur STX greifen


 Stimmt, habe ich vergessen anzumerken.
Wobei 250 mit DX noch ginge, 600 mit STX wäre wohl aber die bessere Lösung.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Pagz (25. Juni 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Stimmt, habe ich vergessen anzumerken.
> Wobei 250 mit DX noch ginge, 600 mit STX wäre wohl aber die bessere Lösung.
> 
> Mfg, ice



Ja gehen tut es auf jeden Fall, ich betreibe auch einen 770 pro mit 250 Ohm an einer D1. Kklingt auch nicht schlecht, aber wenn ich noch mal die Wahl hätte, würde ich gleich 60-70€ mehr ausgeben und mir eine STX holen


----------



## Madz (26. Juni 2011)

Du willst doch nicht allen ernstes eine so langlebige Anschaffung ohne Vergleichshören tätigen, oder?


----------



## HAWX (26. Juni 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Egal was für ein Board, ich habe noch nie einen guten Onboard gesehen^^
> 
> Mfg, ice



Der Onboard-Chip eines Asus Crosshair 4 Formula ist ganz in Ordnung.
Es handelt sich dabei um einen abgespeckten X-Fi, welcher klanglich weit über einem Realtek etc. liegt aber auch deutlich hinter einer "richtigen" SoKa liegt.


----------



## PEG96 (26. Juni 2011)

Falsch, das ist ein via Chip, der aber die Lizenz hat um die Creative Treiber zu benutzen. 
Trotzdem sind sie ein wenig besser als die anderen onboardchips


----------



## HAWX (26. Juni 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch, das ist ein via Chip, der aber die Lizenz hat um die Creative Treiber zu benutzen.
> Trotzdem sind sie ein wenig besser als die anderen onboardchips



Ah okay
Ist aber trotzdem mit keinem Onboard-Chip zuvergleichen.


----------



## PEG96 (26. Juni 2011)

In der Tat.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (26. Juni 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht allen ernstes eine so langlebige Anschaffung ohne Vergleichshören tätigen, oder?


 
Wo und wie soll ich die KH mit Der SK zusammen Probehören ?

Nur wegen der SK muß ich den halben rechner wieder umbauen, damit ich ein freien Pci-e Slot bekomme und die Grakas noch Luft zum Leben bekommen


----------



## Madz (26. Juni 2011)

> Wo und wie soll ich die KH mit Der SK zusammen Probehören ?


Bei dir zu Hause.


----------



## iceman650 (26. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Der Onboard-Chip eines Asus Crosshair 4 Formula ist ganz in Ordnung.
> Es  handelt sich dabei um einen abgespeckten X-Fi, welcher klanglich weit  über einem Realtek etc. liegt aber auch deutlich hinter einer  "richtigen" SoKa liegt.


 Ist ein Via VT2020, praktisch genau der gleiche Müll wie ein Realtek.

Mfg, ice


----------



## thysol (26. Juni 2011)

Jack-Oneill schrieb:


> Wo und wie soll ich die KH mit Der SK zusammen Probehören ?
> 
> Nur wegen der SK muß ich den halben rechner wieder umbauen, damit ich ein freien Pci-e Slot bekomme und die Grakas noch Luft zum Leben bekommen


 
Wenn du darauf keinen Bock hast kannst du dir einen externen DAC kaufen um guten Klang zu bekommen. Den DAC kannst du dann einfach per USB anschliessen.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (26. Juni 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Bei dir zu Hause.


 
Ja du meist, ich soll mir alles bestellen, einbauen und dann Probe hören.

Das was mir gefällt behalte ich und den rest wieder return to Sender oder ???

Wobei kann ich an die SK eigerntlich 2 Sachen anschließen ?

Habe ja mein Teufel Concept 200 noch oder reicht das über USB ?


----------



## Madz (26. Juni 2011)

> Ja du meist, ich soll mir alles bestellen, einbauen und dann Probe hören.
> 
> Das was mir gefällt behalte ich und den rest wieder return to Sender oder ???
> 
> Wobei kann ich an die SK eigerntlich 2 Sachen anschließen ?


Klar, bei Thomann Cyberstore hast du 30 Tage Rückgaberecht.  Achja, bei deinem Denglisch kringeln sich mir die Fussnägel.....


----------



## Jack-Oneill (26. Juni 2011)

Sind die Dinger so lang ? 

Schneid sie Dir und ich lasse es mit meinem Denglisch ok


----------



## Jack-Oneill (27. Juni 2011)

hab grad noch nen BD Piloten HS gefunden. http://www.beyerdynamic.de/shop/media//datenblaetter/HS400_DB_D_A2.pdf  was meint ihr dazu ?

Ist das besser das (PJ-068) mit Klinkenstecker als das mmx 300 ? 

Aber das hat 6,35 Klinkenstecker


----------



## hydro (27. Juni 2011)

Getestet hab ich es noch nich, aber man kann davon ausgehen, dass BD bei einem pilotenHS nicht unbedingt wert auf hohe klangtreue legt.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (27. Juni 2011)

Ok leuchtet ein 

Habe noch eins vom BD gefunden, was wie vorher schon besprochen 250 Ohm hat (mmx300 hat nur 32 Ohm)

Schau mal nach den angaben was die so sagen Beyerdynamic DT-297-PV250 / Mk II

Danke


----------



## Pravasi (27. Juni 2011)

Habe ebend bei Beyerdynamic angerufen und mich mal zu den Unterschieden von MMX300 und DT770 erkundigt.
Also:
Sind im Prinzip  vom Aufbau doch sehr gleiche Hörer!
32 Ohm und ein wohl etwas verändertes Bassreflexrohr sorgen für einen höheren Nutzungsgrad und etwas stärkeren Bass.

770 und 990 sind ebenfalls selber Aufbau. Nur ist der 990 offen und hört sich deswegen natürlich anders an.

In einer email hatte ich mal eine andere Antwort bekommen.
Da ich mich jetzt aber mal hab verbinden lassen mit dem Fachmann dafür,kann man diese Aussage wohl so für die Zukunft auch stehen lassen.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (27. Juni 2011)

Was bedeutet das "offen" ?

Das sie auf ser außenseite die schlitze haben ?
Also der 880 oder 990 gefallen mir auch.

Nu muß ich mich zwischen den 3 entscheiden....

Kann mir aber nicht alle 3 zum probehören mal schnell kaufen, da ich keine 800euronen habe.


----------



## hydro (27. Juni 2011)

770 ist ein bischen wie oropax, also abdichtend mit leichtem druck. Der bass wummert mehr als bei offenen. 990 880 tragen sich angenehmer aber lassen geraeusche durch. Der 880 geht in richtung neutral, der 990 wummig wie der 770, nur nich ganz so tief.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (30. Juni 2011)

So die Asus STX ist bestellt......

Beyerd. DT 880 Edition mit 600 ohm ist bestellt......

Nu brauch ich noch nen Mic. 

Was nehmen ? mehr wie 50 soll es nicht kosten. Das Steeseries find ich nicht wirklich. Hab ich nur 2 Anbieter gefunden.....

Ist ein stereo mic besser als ein Mono ?


----------



## hydro (30. Juni 2011)

Hast du den 880 schonmal gehört, oder war das ein "Bauchkauf"?
Ist ein Mikrophon nicht immer Mono?


----------



## Jack-Oneill (30. Juni 2011)

Nein, habe ihn nicht gehört, da ich hier nicht die Möglichkeit dazu habe.
Es war also ein reines Bauchgefühl und viel lesen im Internet was die Leute dazu meinen.

Wegen dem Mikrofon, schau mal nach dem Sony ECM-CS 10 Stereo-Krawattenmikrofon schwarz / silber. Gibt es auch noch ne Nummer kleiner glaube das ECM-CS 3.

Kann die leider mit dem Handy den link nicht schicken...


----------



## hydro (30. Juni 2011)

Würde mich mal interessieren, was Stereo bei so einem geringen Abstand bringen soll.

Edit: Oh Gott, was war das für ein Satz... :o


----------



## Madz (30. Juni 2011)

> Nein, habe ihn nicht gehört, da ich hier nicht die Möglichkeit dazu habe.


Du hast die Möglichkeit, die Möglichkeit bei Thomann Cyberstore eine beliebige Anzahl Kopfhörer zu ordern und bequem zu Hause zu testen.


----------



## iceman650 (30. Juni 2011)

Du bekommst echt Provision von denen oder?
Und von AKG auch. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (30. Juni 2011)

Nein, aber ich halte es für extrem kurzsichtig, wenn man ein so langlebiges, rel. kostspieliges Produkt kauft, ohne vorher zu testen.


----------



## PEG96 (30. Juni 2011)

Da hat Madz aber recht
Und Thomann ist auch ein geiler Shop.


----------



## watercooled (30. Juni 2011)

Vor allem haben die nen echt geilen Support


----------



## Madz (30. Juni 2011)

Genau, Thomann ist einfach godlike.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (30. Juni 2011)

ja ich muß die Sachen aber vorher schon zahlen ???


Oder hätte ich mir 3 KH im wert von 900 Euro einfach so zuschicken lassen können ?

Außerdem hat er das 600 Ohm Model nicht gelistet, weil ich geschaut hatte und die Bewertungen dort gelesen hatte.


----------



## Madz (30. Juni 2011)

Nein, die musst du vorher schon bezahlen.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (30. Juni 2011)

Dann gibs mir mal kurz 600 Euro. dann kann ich die anderen beiden noch hören


----------



## Madz (30. Juni 2011)

Aus welchem Ort kommst du? Vielleicht kann man dir ja mal einen Laden empfehlen,.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (1. Juli 2011)

Ich wohne in Metten. Deggendorf ist die nächst "größere" Stadt.


----------



## Madz (1. Juli 2011)

Fahr mal nach Regensburg:

Hifi Barth - Regensburg | Ihr Partner für Hifi, HighEnd und Multiroom

Startseite | Klang Galerie Regensburg - Ton Bild Design


----------



## Jack-Oneill (1. Juli 2011)

Ok danke, wobei ich beim 2 keine Beyerdynamic finden kann.

Gibst in Passau vielleicht auch sowas, weil das wäre ein stück näher


----------



## iceman650 (1. Juli 2011)

Beim Klang+Ton Galerie in Regensburg war ich letzte Woche Freitag. (am Schaufenster)
Kann man sich eigentlich sparen, hat einen Bose KH (), einen Beyer DT880 und einen Beyer DT50p dort hängen gehabt.
Staxe hat er laut der Homepage auch, aber die sind ja auch eine andere Preisklasse.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jack-Oneill (2. Juli 2011)

Habe grad noch nen Hänler in der nähe gefunden (40km)

https://www.music-station.eu/

Werd da mal vorbeischauen, das mmx300 hat er auf Lager.


----------

